

The many possiblities of CCD technology - alexandros
http://bitworking.org/news/2009/11/ccd

======
noonespecial
He used "ccd" when he meant "computer vision". There are more sensors (and
cheaper sensors) than ccd.

I'd expand it even further, but saying "as computers become more aware of
their environments, new technologies become possible" might not make for as
interesting (or as long) an article.

~~~
jcgregorio
So your response is tl;dnw ?

~~~
noonespecial
No, I read the entire thing. My response was that I don't think the author
paused long enough to think fully about the ramifications of computer vision.
He got stuck on one type of sensor and didn't seem to fully grasp that its
cheap sensors and small powerful processors that are changing how things are
done. This just simplifies to the baseline story of the information age. Half
the instances of "ccd's" he cited were cmos sensors anyway.

~~~
iuhygfbhn
But then that's just falling down another false naming..

There is no rule that says you have to implement a pixel addressable sensor in
CMOS and they are by a long way not the most common use of CMOS technology.

Can't we just call all of them focal plane arrays - FPA

